
License Plate Surveillance Company Attacks Nonprofits for Filing FOIA Requests - ohjeez
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3kjp85/vigilant-solutions-eff-muckrock-foia-requests
======
feistypharit
My favorite part is when they claim license plates are not identifying...no,
that's just why when the police are looking for someone, they'll release the
license plate info. Sure, it's indirect, but not very when you have access to
the license database.

